# Multiple bids



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

When you have 3 subs that you like, bidding on a task, do you let them know that there are other players?

Do you tell them who they are?

...and do you send them a letter or phone call when they aren't awarded the project?

Just curious what you guys do because I hate the process of having to say I've gone with someone else because......


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> When you have 3 subs that you like, bidding on a task, do you let them know that there are other players?
> 
> Do you tell them who they are?
> 
> ...



I don't ever tell them someone else is bidding. As a subcontractor, you should always assume someone else will be bidding the project IMO. If they ask however, than yes you simply tell them you are soliciting other proposals. It doesn't have to be a deep dark secret, it's the basic nature of contracting.

As to telling them who they are, No. However, I usually have pre-bid meetings for my subs prior to the bid due date, and it doesn't take much effort to read everyone's company shirts. A lot of my subs know each other, some are what you would consider friends..again, it's just the nature of contracting. 

Whether you call them about NOT getting the job is purely a personal decision. I normally don't, but they usually email or call me a week or so after the due date and ask me where they came in, and I tell them.

We do everything in house except MEP's, sprinkler, roofing (other than a patch or small shed) large painting, wallcovering, roll carpet, storefront, masonry, utilities, structural steel and large tile jobs. So I don't have as many subs as a normal GC would, but I usually solicit bids from at least 2 if not 3 subcontractors.

The process of telling someone they didn't get the job is just part of being a GC. I get it told to me as much as my subs get it told to them.

Treating your subs right and trying your best to keep them busy is a good,loyal business practice, as you want them to succeed as much as you want yourself to succeed. However, it is not your responsibility. Your responsibility is to bid the project as competitively as possible with the highest quality subs and material while bringing the project in on time and on budget and still covering your costs and making a profit(I know you already know this, your posts over the years show your knowledge).

Just always tell yourself this is business, and they will always have the chance to bid another one, as will you.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

tcleve4911 said:


> When you have 3 subs that you like, bidding on a task, do you let them know that there are other players?


They should know that already. Stupid is as stupid does, if they haven't figured it out, or haven't asked or anything by now, then so be it. I don't have time to run their business too.



tcleve4911 said:


> Do you tell them who they are?


No



tcleve4911 said:


> ...and do you send them a letter or phone call when they aren't awarded the project?


No, again I can't run my business and theirs at the same time. They can figure it out and if they have any questions all they have to do is pick up the phone and make the effort



tcleve4911 said:


> Just curious what you guys do because I hate the process of having to say I've gone with someone else because......


Grow some balls. If you really are so broken up, then write each of the other subs a check for $500. Not that broken up?


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont agree with you Mike.

I think its common courtesy to give a sub a call if they didnt get the job. If someone drives 2 hours to look at a job and spends a few hours putting a bid together, I dont think a two minute phone call is going to ruin your day.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

blackbear said:


> I dont agree with you Mike.
> 
> I think its common courtesy to give a sub a call if they didnt get the job. If someone drives 2 hours to look at a job and spends a few hours putting a bid together, I dont think a two minute phone call is going to ruin your day.


That's because you think my business runs just like yours, which it doesnt.

I don't work on any jobs farther then 20 miles away. 

No sub ever does a site visit, they bid everything off of a PDF file I email them. 

I have 14 projects in different states of progress right now, some just about to complete, some in the middle of, some about to start, some with customers still choosing final materials... making 14x10 phone calls = 140 phone calls to tell a sub he didn't get a job. That would ruin more than one of my days.

That's the beauty of dealing with contractors all over the country on a forum like this, chances are the other guy is doing things completly different then you or I am so you have to understand that judging everything off your own personal experiences might not have anything to do with another posters experiences.

There are guys on here doing $10,000 worth of work a year and $10,000,000, and everything in between. If you're doing multiple bids per trade, you're most likely not in a small town market and things are going to operate a little bit more streamline or you'll be burying yourself in the mundane details and won't get anything done.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be honest, here....I don't usually have more than 1 sub bid on a particular aspect of a job.

I know my plumber, my hvac and my electrician are the best I can find, I don't have the time or inclination to bring in 2 other for each trade.

Though, I admit, that roofing subs I have had a hard time with, so I may have 2-3 on that...until I find one that works well with my business.

I know I might take some criticism for this, but it's how I roll :laughing:

Part of my job is to make sure my customer has the best possible experience in their remodel. If I was price shopping subs all the time, I don't know how I could guarantee that.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

It was always protocol to let subs know who is bidding and who won and what the other bids were. For instance I will not bid against a lot of painters here cause there’s no way we will beat them so why waste my time. If I ask a GC which I always do, is XYZ Painting also giving you a price and they yes it saves me from wasting my time I m not a bid checker.
Things have changed so much was a whole different ballgame when I started. You’re the GC if you don’t want to tell them that’s up to you but do me a favor my time is just as valuable as yours and we are all busy running work..


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

tcleve4911 said:


> When you have 3 subs that you like, bidding on a task, do you let them know that there are other players?
> 
> Do you tell them who they are?
> 
> ...


It's a 2-way street. You need the subs to get your projects done and they need you. This is a business relationship and like any relationship you need to put some effort into it in order to get something out of it, but so does the sub. I think contacting the sub that didn't get the job isn't a bad idea just in a sense of building building that relationship. The sub can just as easily contact you.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

THINKPAINTING said:


> It was always protocol to let subs know who is bidding and who won and what the other bids were. For instance I will not bid against a lot of painters here cause there’s no way we will beat them so why waste my time. If I ask a GC which I always do, is XYZ Painting also giving you a price and they yes it saves me from wasting my time I m not a bid checker.
> Things have changed so much was a whole different ballgame when I started. You’re the GC if you don’t want to tell them that’s up to you but do me a favor my time is just as valuable as yours and we are all busy running work..


If your time is so flipping valuable why wouldn't you pick up the phone and call the GC then? Anybody who's time is so valuable I'd think would need to stay on top of their sh*t and would keeping things organized and their schedule in order.

I think there is so much posing and bullsh*t on these forums it's not even funny. I think half the people who go off on how IT SHOULD BE DONE haven't submitted a bid in 6 months cause the reactions don't jive with reality.

I have 3 tile setter who do work for me. They each have strengths and weaknesses that are related to the type of job and material and customer I have. I send them all the same bids, which means they are getting probably anywhere upwards of 10 requests for bid in a month. At the same time each of them is either working on one of our jobs, just finishing one or just starting one. It's not like it's a huge black hole where a sub gets contacted once every 12 years. It's an on-going relationship with contact on a regular basis. So if a sub bids on my 10 jobs that month, he'll get emailed a notice or get called up to get on his schedule for the next job he is doing for us. At the same time I need to tell him that the other jobs he isn't doing? The sub could give 2 sh*ts about the other jobs, he couldn't do them all anyways, there isn't enough time in a month for him to do them. All he cares about is the jobs he is getting. It's like a rotation. 

All I know is I reply to things based on reality and things actually happening and business being done, money trading hands. 

Half the replies I read I think are people who aren't doing a damn thing, yet they have opionions based on how things should be done. Get serious, go land some work and reply based on what's going on, not on how you think it should be out in pretend LA LA land.

Some dude submits one bid in 6 weeks and spends the rest of the time watching Oprah and is pissed because a GC isn't calling him to update him on a daily basis to his bid status. WTF? 

Go land some jobs and the only thing you need to be worried about is the jobs you are getting, not the ones you aren't.


----------



## KEPC (Jan 13, 2010)

Mike

everybody's run their business differently and you may run a very successful business, but that still doesn't deter the fact that a _notification letter_ is standard practice in virtually every industry (academia, finance, tech, etc). The notification letter is meant to inform acceptance or rejection. 

The rejection letter is always suppose to convey the possibility of a future relationship or for the rejected party to have a prosperous future, never identifying their short comings as to why they did not get the bid. In some rejection letters, you even encourage the party to re sumbit when another RFP is posted.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

KEPC said:


> a _*notification letter*_ is standard practice in virtually every industry (academia, finance, tech, etc). The notification letter is meant to inform acceptance or rejection.


I believe that if you really investigate the matter, you'll find that practice is much more prevalent in the "professions" (i.e., those requiring advanced academic education) as opposed to skilled trades. The great majority of construction contractors have little to no office staff and certainly no separate HR department to attend to such niceties.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

KEPC said:


> Mike
> 
> everybody's run their business differently and you may run a very successful business, but that still doesn't deter the fact that a _notification letter_ is standard practice in virtually every industry (academia, finance, tech, etc). The notification letter is meant to inform acceptance or rejection.


Not to mention it's just common courtesy, something this world is in great shortage of, as evidenced by the tone of most of Mikes posts.


----------



## KEPC (Jan 13, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I believe that if you really investigate the matter, you'll find that practice is much more prevalent in the "professions" (i.e., those requiring advanced academic education) as opposed to skilled trades. The great majority of construction contractors have little to no office staff and certainly no separate HR department to attend to such niceties.


perhaps it is more prevalent in the academic and professional fields, but it is customary in our field as well. I remember in college when I took business & technical writing, the rejection letter was taught and encouraged.

Every bid that I have ever presented at the municipal level, I have always received a rejection or an agreement as a follow up.


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

I use the same sparky, and the same plumber, over and over. I'm happy with them, and I know, where I live anyway, (small area) that they are the best. I'm not their only source of work, of course, but they still treat me respectfully, as I do them. Common courtousy really should be more common.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> If your time is so flipping valuable why wouldn't you pick up the phone and call the GC then? Anybody who's time is so valuable I'd think would need to stay on top of their sh*t and would keeping things organized and their schedule in order.
> 
> I think there is so much posing and bullsh*t on these forums it's not even funny. I think half the people who go off on how IT SHOULD BE DONE haven't submitted a bid in 6 months cause the reactions don't jive with reality.
> 
> ...


Are you directing this post at me? I've been working with GC's since the 70's and even before that with my Father and Grandfather. I work with GC's who have been around since the early 1900's. As for residential work which we do with some Remodeler’s yes we absolutely ask whose bidding and I deserve to know all the info or I wont waste my valuable time bidding the work Hey you do things your way that's fine its your company but don't judge me cause I disagree with you.. 

Anyone who has been in the trades knows it has always been protocol to post the bidders of a job-- the price given by the bidders even the GC’s. Now residential is a little different buit I stand by what I said.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

A. Spruce said:


> Not to mention it's just common courtesy, something this world is in great shortage of, as evidenced by the tone of most of Mikes posts.


Yeah, right. Try clicking on my name and reading the last 100 posts of mine, then report back after you remove your foot from your mouth. 

Thanks.

- I'd say what the world is in great shortage of is people on internet forums who aren't mentally masturbating about big bad GCs not sprinkling fairy dust on rejection letters and mailing them out to subs so they don't feel all baddy waddy...

This right here pretty much validates everything I got done saying here -



KEPC said:


> Mike
> 
> everybody's run their business differently and you may run a very successful business, but that still doesn't deter the fact that a _notification letter_ is standard practice in virtually every industry (academia, finance, tech, etc). The notification letter is meant to inform acceptance or rejection.
> 
> The rejection letter is always suppose to convey the possibility of a future relationship or for the rejected party to have a prosperous future, never identifying their short comings as to why they did not get the bid. In some rejection letters, you even encourage the party to re sumbit when another RFP is posted.


Notification letters. :blink:

Does anybody on this site actually work in the trades?

All I know is the subs that work with us, know what they're doing, they get it done and they make money and get on to the next job. They don't sit around reading notification letters all day long. 

Again, for the last time. 

#1) Stop worrying about the work you aren't doing, go get some work and worrry about getting it done and you won't be spending your time all upset and crying that some GC didn't rub your shoulders and pat you on the head and make it all better that you didn't get the job.

#2) If you're so busy and such a professional, then take care of your own business and get off you ass and call about the job you bid on and find out why you didn't get it. (better yet, be busy and not worried about what you didn't get cause you're too busy working on what you did get)

Whiners.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Tinstaafl said:


> I believe that if you really investigate the matter, you'll find that practice is much more prevalent in the "professions" (i.e., those requiring advanced academic education) as opposed to skilled trades. The great majority of construction contractors have little to no office staff and certainly no separate HR department to attend to such niceties.


Here is One guy we know actually works in the trades.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know about that acceptance/rejection letter thing. It sounds like in Mike's case, that's all he'd be doing. 

I do think a simple "thanks for your time", or something to that effect, when the bid is submitted is courteous and sufficient.


----------



## KEPC (Jan 13, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> #2) If you're so busy and such a professional, then take care of your own business and get off you ass and call about the job you bid on and find out why you didn't get it. (better yet, be busy and not worried about what you didn't get cause you're too busy working on what you did get)
> 
> Whiners.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

The painting of all steel and all other masonry and metal finishes at Plymouth Rock Plymouth Ma. GC-- Chapman Const Boston Ma—sub trades—Painting …THINKPAINTING..

We were awarded this job by letter, after bidding against several other painting contractors all of which names and bid prices were posted as were GC’S.. We really don’t know our trade we just act like it. This was a very cool job as we met tourists from all over the world who come to see the rock where the pilgrims landed...well not really here but I won't tell if you don't.


I have a very very long list of GC's , Builders, and Property MG Company's residential HO's but taping Oprah right now so I will get back to ya...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What kind of paint did you use on the rock?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

blackbear said:


> I dont agree with you Mike.
> 
> I think its common courtesy to give a sub a call if they didnt get the job. If someone drives 2 hours to look at a job and spends a few hours putting a bid together, I dont think a two minute phone call is going to ruin your day.


Not to rub the grain in the wrong direction here but normally a sub is the one that should be calling, communicating and selling the bid. I know for me I'm the one the usually contacts my GC. I'm not saying my way is the best way I just know what I do. The guys that don't usually don't get the work.

Mike


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I've posted this already but I never received a rejection letter. I just don't hear back. The ones I regularly work with call me with the day they need it done. If I can't make it, I call them as soon as I know and postpone it a day. Really quite simple.

Do you inform everyone who applies for a job with you by a formal letter?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

You gotta be kidding me, rejection letters....:laughing:

I've never written one for a sub, and I never received one as a sub....and it's ok by me if it stays that way.

My subs almost always follow-up verbally or via email with any bids they submit.

And, if I am bidding as a sub to a GC, I always follow-up with an email or call.

It is the subs responsibility to find out where he or she stands with a project they bid on, not the GC. 

I don't know if this is some politically correct bullcrap that is starting up or what, but rejection letters my !


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

You should always have 2 or 3 sub's for each trade available.
Someone will have to do the job, and if one guy is booked up I'm not letting them effect my schedule.
Besides it keeps them honest, if a sub gets called by you for every job the prices tend to creep up.


----------



## KEPC (Jan 13, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Not to rub the grain in the wrong direction here but normally a sub is the one that should be calling, communicating and selling the bid. I know for me I'm the one the usually contacts my GC. I'm not saying my way is the best way I just know what I do. The guys that don't usually don't get the work.
> 
> Mike


I don't think you are going against the grain. I have been both the prime and the sub and in both cases, and I also make it a point to follow up. It shows interest and also a means to plan your calender dates.

I have always received a notification letter (fax, email, etc) from every municipal agency where I have applied. 

I have a contract with one of the city agencies that is funded by HUD. As part of my contract, I have to reach out to minority owned businesses/vendors and I have to show a good faith attempt at hiring disadvantaged businesses/vendors. I obviously post jobs and one of the ways I show is through certified notification letters. Sometimes I do use subs and at times I just go to supply houses to fulfill my contract.


----------



## KEPC (Jan 13, 2010)

CookeCarpentry said:


> You gotta be kidding me, rejection letters....:laughing:
> 
> I've never written one for a sub, and I never received one as a sub....and it's ok by me if it stays that way.
> 
> ...


When I was strictly residential, the notification letters were not as formal. A simple email or phone call. 

When I started to do government work, it became standard both as a gc or sub.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

These days I only do one job at a time. I use the same subs on all my jobs. They price fair and do quality work.

That said, when we were doing 10 -15 projects at a time and using multiple subs, I never notified a sub that he didn't get a job. They would call me. I agree with Mike on this one. No time for that stuff.

I was doing 60 -70 hr. weeks, you think I have time for being nicey nice to the subs? This is business. You got job A B or C. You would be notified of the ones you got. They knew if they didn't get the call, they didn't get the job.

Besides that you would see them on site and if they asked you'd tell them "no you didn't get that one". They always knew they were bidding against other subs and that they wouldn't get every job.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> Yeah, right. Try clicking on my name and reading the last 100 posts of mine, then report back after you remove your foot from your mouth.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - I'd say what the world is in great shortage of is people on internet forums who aren't mentally masturbating about big bad GCs not sprinkling fairy dust on rejection letters and mailing them out to subs so they don't feel all baddy waddy...


Who needs to go back and reread your previous posts, when you've proven my point right here? You berate anyone who doesn't agree with you because you're apparently THE God of construction and the only one in the world who can run, or who has ever run, a successful business. Oh, wait a minute, a business isn't successful unless it's run YOUR way. I am so sorry for questioning the great and all knowing Mike Finley. 

Get a life dude, you're crap is really getting old.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I think this thread has shown that no two businesses are the same.

My experience alone shows how the same person can operate in two completely different modes, depending on the volume of work being done.

Mike obviously is doing a volumn of work that does not afford him the time to be doing anything other than what is needed to be done. Been there, done that. That's why I agree with him on this one.

If on the other hand like I am now, doing one job at a time, I have the luxury of having the time to call a sub and tell him he didn't get the job.

But when you're going full out to complete projects, there's just no time.
Let them phone me.

So it is definitely different strokes for different folks. No need for personal bashing though. That's pretty unprofessional no matter what level you're at.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

katoman said:


> I think this thread has shown that no two businesses are the same.
> 
> My experience alone shows how the same person can operate in two completely different modes, depending on the volume of work being done.
> 
> ...


That's a good point. I'm small so my relationships are so tight that we are always in communications. When I was running massive commercial jobs letters always went out to everybody no matter what.

It's like pricing work, everybody does it different and sorry folks......there is no right or wrong answer.

Mike


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> What kind of paint did you use on the rock?


Top Secret....:shutup: but was simular to paint pilgrims used on the Santa Maria...:laughing: 

Sad part now don't tell anyone but that's not even the real rock...shhhhhhhh


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

katoman said:


> So it is definitely different strokes for different folks. No need for personal bashing though. That's pretty unprofessional no matter what level you're at.


I absolutely agree, and, there are those who you can respectfully disagree with and those you can't.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Top Secret....:shutup: but was simular to paint pilgrims used on the Santa Maria...:laughing:
> 
> Sad part now don't tell anyone but that's not even the real rock...shhhhhhhh



Not to thread jack but here is a cool factoid for you.

They had land in sight for a while but they stopped because they ran out of beer. It's true, ever heard the saying "The beer is good but the water will kill you"?

They didn't know it back then but boiling water to make beer killed the life killing germs. They figured out that somehow beer was safe.

The slaves and women were always the brewers and on ships if you ran out of beer you were in serious trouble.

One of the deciding factors of landing on shore was close proximity to grains for brewing. One of the first things they did when landing was immediately started brewing more beer.

They could of been raging alcoholics also.:laughing:

Anyhow, cool photos:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

A. Spruce said:


> Who needs to go back and reread your previous posts, when you've proven my point right here? You berate anyone who doesn't agree with you because you're apparently THE God of construction and the only one in the world who can run, or who has ever run, a successful business. Oh, wait a minute, a business isn't successful unless it's run YOUR way. I am so sorry for questioning the great and all knowing Mike Finley.
> 
> Get a life dude, you're crap is really getting old.


Spruce you're the same sh*t out of your mouth over and over again.

Step up or shut up.

Click on my name and go read the last 100 posts then take your foot out of your mouth. 

I've helped more people out on this forum then you'll ever dream of. 

Go stick your personal vendetta up your ass. You lurk around and jump in whenever it suits you to ambush the issue to take a jab. 

You've got zero contributions to this thread other then to stir the pot. Get over it.

If I want to argue the other side of the issue, I will, if you don't like it, tough. That's life dude. Go take your internet police uniform off and chill out.

Half the crap I say is in jest, just cause you don't have a sense of humour doesn't change a thing.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Sad part now don't tell anyone but that's not even the real rock...shhhhhhhh



I saw that thing about 15 years ago. It's pretty weird, it sits down in that little pit, very bizzare.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

katoman said:


> These days I only do one job at a time. I use the same subs on all my jobs. They price fair and do quality work.
> 
> That said, when we were doing 10 -15 projects at a time and using multiple subs, I never notified a sub that he didn't get a job. They would call me. I agree with Mike on this one. No time for that stuff.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what goes on with us. There are no mysteries to our trade partners, everybody is in touch with each other on a regular basis.

And as I said on the first page -



Mike Finley said:


> That's the beauty of dealing with contractors all over the country on a forum like this, chances are the other guy is doing things completly different then you or I am so you have to understand that judging everything off your own personal experiences might not have anything to do with another posters experiences.
> 
> There are guys on here doing $10,000 worth of work a year and $10,000,000, and everything in between. If you're doing multiple bids per trade, you're most likely not in a small town market and things are going to operate a little bit more streamline or you'll be burying yourself in the mundane details and won't get anything done.


What I didn't like is the attitude that if you're not calling subs back, that somehow you're being discourteous. That's not the case when the circumstances are different. The same thing about some sub driving 2 hours to look at your job. Those assumptions aren't necessarily the case. So is the assumption that a GC is at fault for not calling subs. Or God, don't even go there again - writing letters. :whistling

There are lots of ways to skin the cat and a GC isn't a dick and presumed guilty just cause in your situation the norm is for a GC to write you a letter to tell you what you already know.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

In my experience most jobs I don't get I don't hear back, if i'm really interested in it or need the work I might call and ask.

However, I always appreciate it when someone calls or emails and says thanks but no go. So when I have someone bid on work i'm not doing in house, I always follow up, for common courtesy. Mind you I don't sub out too often so different situation, but just my two cents.

Also, guys I work with I like staying in contact with and being able to call of them, and vice versa. I just find it works well for my business to follow up with people, as I know I appreciate it myself.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

KEPC said:


> perhaps it is more prevalent in the academic and professional fields, but it is customary in our field as well. I remember in college when I took business & technical writing, the rejection letter was taught and encouraged.


Do you honestly believe that the average contractor has that sort of an education? If the responses thus far to your post don't give a clue, here's one: He doesn't. Academics will of course present the "proper" etiquette according to their world view, but the fact is that they live in a different world from most of the folks here.



> Every bid that I have ever presented at the municipal level, I have always received a rejection or an agreement as a follow up.


Of all the proposals submitted by contractors to all clients in the country, do you really feel that municipal projects are in the majority? And for that matter, how is a municipality equivalent to a GC in the context of this discussion?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KEPC said:


> perhaps it is more prevalent in the academic and professional fields, but it is customary in our field as well. I remember in college when I took business & technical writing, the rejection letter was taught and encouraged.
> 
> Every bid that I have ever presented at the municipal level, I have always received a rejection or an agreement as a follow up.


I am not sure what prissy ass area you are in, but I have never received a letter either way. I have a phone and working fingers. I have a list of every current bid and schedule calls everyday, checking in to see the progress of the bid. If they tell me to call back in a few days, guess what I am doing. If the say nothing, guess what I am doing. I'll tell you what I am not doing, pouting on my couch writing to Dr. Phil to get on his show to complain about not getting a freaking sympathy card for a lost job.

I bust my ass looking for work. I bust my ass making an impression. I bust my ass following up. I bust my ass trying to form relationships with other GC's and contractors. I bust my ass filling in the empty holes in my schedule. I bust my ass trying to provide for my family.

I sure as hell am not calling a therapist when I don't get a call telling me that I didn't get the job. I should be on top of that contact making sure I do get it.

To the OP, no reason to waste your time on someone that isn't willing to followup on their own bid.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe it's not a bad idea to do it though. It's not as if sending a letter is a bad thing. Although I don't get letters maybe you could develop a better business by doing so. Most companies don't do it but most companies I wouldn't give you a bucket of sh## in return for it's value either. I sure as hell wouldn't consider "most" to be a good example of what to do given the failure rates of construction companies.

This thread has gotten out of hand. Is this really that large of an issue?

Mike


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> Go stick your personal vendetta up your ass. You lurk around and jump in whenever it suits you to ambush the issue to take a jab.
> 
> You've got zero contributions to this thread other then to stir the pot. Get over it..


Bring it on, Mr. Internet Bully.  

You've done nothing but jump my ass since I got here. You continue to make my point with your arrogance. You THINK you're a God, or at least God's gift to humanity. I truly pity your clients and your coworkers.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

having a practice of following up with an email/letter might be a good idea that would seperate your business from others, I don't think any harm could come from it, only good, unless you were taking way too much time writing letters.

But just have a standard email format, take five minutes a day or whatever and just send it off, people will remember stuff like that


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Imagine making such a great impression on a GC that they write an email back telling you you didn't get it, here is why.....but even though you didn't get it I see a great relationship in the future.

Maybe it's something to aspire to, after all........... how is following all the rules working out for everybody?

Mike

I would like to add something also.

A Spruce is a great member of CT and is always very nice to folks, lets not make this personal.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

A. Spruce said:


> Bring it on, Mr. Internet Bully.
> 
> You've done nothing but jump my ass since I got here. You continue to make my point with your arrogance. You THINK you're a God, or at least God's gift to humanity. I truly pity your clients and your coworkers.


Okay, I see the pattern now. 

First according to you it was about me being hateful to everyone else, but now it's really about you not getting enough love. I'm flattered with your infatuation, but it doesn't matter how much you yearn for some internet man / boy love, it aint gonna happen. Better for you to face the hard reality that your crush while entertaining is never going to result in the affection you crave. Don't fret, you'll find somebody someday who will give you the effection you need.

Sometmes it's hard to believe this is a site for contractors and that I haven't accidently wandered into a sewing or needlepoint site.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Imagine making such a great impression on a GC that they write an email back telling you you didn't get it, here is why.....but even though you didn't get it I see a great relationship in the future.
> 
> Maybe it's something to aspire to, after all........... how is following all the rules working out for everybody?


As was said earlier, it's about common courtesy. While a letter is probably overkill for the situation, a simple phone call or email only takes a minute. If you're too busy to be courteous to your coworkers and subs, well, you're definitely not someone that I'd care to do business with. 

To Mr. Finley. You've got issues bud. I wish you well.


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

For me, just because other contractors don't typically do something is irrelevant for how I wish to run my business. Each unto their own ... I prefer to stand out as operating differently from most rather than disappear in the haze of sameness. I try to use my experiences from other industries to constantly improve how I do business as a contractor ... And one of those factors is respect for clients and peers which includes apparently not so common courtesy. I'm delighted not everyone sees it this way otherwise I'd be just the same as them ;-)


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

We know if they solicited multiple bids when we have to go fix the winning bidders crap.


----------



## limiman (Jun 17, 2006)

Mike, nice looking website you got.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Well this thread went where I wasn't expecting it to.......

Some of you talked about using the same subs...plumbers, sparkies etc.
I agree with that
I usually don't put that kind of stuff out to bid. I just call them and say I need it done.

I was addressing a situation where I have a creative, one of a kind project to do. It's a couple of custom built -ins.
Not a huge project but a really nice one with some cool details.

I want to get different sized cabinet shops to bid on it. 
I use a millwork shop that has done libraries and kitchens and all kinds of things for me over the years.
I have a new player in mind who is a forum member that has recently gotten into kitchens and cabinets and I love his work.
And finally I have a very creative one man operation that has a small shop and paint booth and is just himself.

So that's three very different operations with very different pricing variables.

I like all three of these folks and will use them for different kinds of projects.

I was merely asking your thoughts on divulging information and practicing good manners to people & businesses I respect.

Didn't mean for it to become a personal Bash hour.


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

Even if it is for the simple reason to make you feel good about how you do business then do it ... Clearly some subs will thank you and some appear not to care less. Do what works for your business and yourself.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> So that's three very different operations with very different pricing variables.
> 
> I like all three of these folks and will use them for different kinds of projects.
> 
> I was merely asking your thoughts on divulging information and practicing good manners to people & businesses I respect.


If you're price fishing, it would seem that you already have a good guess as to what the pecking or of the shops will be, and it would be up to you whether you want to acknowledge the "losing" shops. If you're looking for unique design ideas it would only seem fair that the shop with the best contributing ideas be awarded the job for their efforts. In this instance, IMHO, a phone call to the "losing" shops is in order.

Whether or not you tell each of the shops that there are competing bidders is up to you. If pricing has nothing to do with who is chosen, then I would make it clear that you're accepting bids from other shops and the winner will be based on design and creativity. I would also figure out a way to place a budget on the project without it limiting the free flow of ideas.

In the end, you can only go with your gut and how you would want to be treated if you were put into the same situation. Treat them as you would expect and want to be treated. Respect and courtesy is never the wrong thing to do.


----------

